# Texting Friendo



## violetta (Jan 14, 2012)

Sometimes I get pretty down and I find distracting myself by talking to people and immersing myself in their 'world' temporarily REALLY helps 

I'm 16, female, from the UK. If there are any guys/gurls that are interested in also having a text-friendo, just PM me your number. 

You have to be in the UK though because it costs me extra to text people in foreign countries

(No weirdos/creeps/pervs). 

Much appreciated.


----------



## violetta (Jan 14, 2012)

No takers?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

It's probably because you have PM's disabled, dear.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

violetta said:


> Sometimes I get pretty down and I find distracting myself by talking to people and immersing myself in their 'world' temporarily REALLY helps
> 
> I'm 16, female, from the UK. If there are any guys/gurls that are interested in also having a text-friendo, just PM me your number.
> 
> ...


Dealbreaker


----------



## violetta (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh do I? Sorry! 

Ahaha


----------



## DiazepamBrunette (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Violetta,

Definitely up for it. 24 year old woman living in London. Would love an SA chum  PM me, please.


----------



## violetta (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah yeah guuurl


----------



## kino (Nov 18, 2012)

yea would be great to have a SA txt friend.. someone to relate too.


----------

